# wild camping in Gran Canaria



## 92623 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone wild camped In Gran Canaria ? or know of any camp sites?

Garry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Garry,

Welcome to MF.

We spent three months in the Canary Islands in Jan - April 2000. We visited five of the seven islands.

Transmediteerranea Ferries http://tinyurl.com/duna6 run a weekly service from Cadiz to the Canary Islands. It's the same price which ever island you go too. The return fare for two people in a two berth cabin and a 6 metre motorhome will be in the region of £1587.87p The ferry gets booked up very quickly you will need to book months in advance if you want a sailing in the winter time.

Free camping is not a problem on any of the islands, there are camp sites on Grand Canaria and Tenerife but they are some of the worst I've ever come across.

Inter island ferries are very reasonably priced most are the Fast Craft but will take motorhomes.

If you need any further info just yell out.

Don


----------

